# AFP only on ipv6 ?



## Conzales (Jun 27, 2010)

i'm running FreeBSD 7.0 RELEASE(p12) for a while now. I'm also using AFP/Netatalk for a long time to connect to my OS X Snow Leopard imac. Recently i updated the server to dual-core opteron 175. I recompiled the kernel to use the ULE schedular and i also rebuild the base system.

The problem is that AFP (afpd) stopped working on tcp4/ipv4. With a 'sockstat' afpd only shows up on ipv6. Before changing the CPU and the recompiling everything worked fine. The appletalk service also stopped 'advertising' on the network i believe, because nothing shows up in the finder in OS X.

Any ideas what the problem could be? How do restart apfd on ipv4? Nothing about this can be found in the log files..

Thanks in advance,
Conzales


----------



## Sylgeist (Jul 1, 2010)

I had the same issue after upgrading netatalk the other day. I had to explicitly put an 


```
-ipaddr x.x.x.x
```

entry in my afpd.conf file before it would listen on IP4 again.


----------



## Conzales (Jul 3, 2010)

(Y) Thank you Sylgeist, you just made my day!    apfd does listen again on ipv4 now. Otherwise i had to reinstall the whole server. Saved me a lot of work...


----------

